# New Girls



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

I got my first mice today 

Two lovely satin girls bred by Myth. Really pleased with them. Thank you Manda


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

They are really lovely!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful mice


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

They are lovely!


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

Very bonny!


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone. The girls are beautiful. 
They look different colours on the pic, but they are both identical. One minute they look white, then move and look warm beige. I think they must be dark eyed satin creams. Striking to look at whatever their colour.


----------



## countrytris (Apr 17, 2013)

stunning girls u got there


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Updated pics of the girls


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Ooooh, super pretty! Lovely pics and gorgeous girls


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

I had them both on an upturned wine glass to take pics... and both jumped off and made a run for it over the top of the tanks i have!


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Haha, yes, I've not had much luck with the wineglass trick! They look so different in colour now! Almost silvery, although I guess that's the satin? Or is the top pic a black and white? :lol:


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Don`t ask!! I took lots of pics before realising i had the camera set to `text`, which is for taking pics of writing. I had to return an item by post so had taken pics of the receipt to get my money back. It was only when i took the last few pics i noticed they were in black and white. Duh.

The mice are a silvery fawny ****** creamy colour. They change all the time in the light as they are satins. They are really lovely looking girls.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Lovely fur on those ladies.  How funny about the wine glass! Haven't tried a wine glass yet, none seem to have the right shape for mice; a wide enough stem base, tall enough, and sturdy... My housemate laughs at me when I see wine glasses in shops, and promptly turn them over.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

I have seen lots of mice posing on wine glasses so thought it would be easy. I imagined the mice would think they were high up as not be able to see the glass so would stay where they were put. Not the case.My two jumped off in no time and quickly ran along the tank tops. Little rascals. Not as fast as the harvest mice so easy enough to recapture :lol:


----------

